# mixing flat and semi-gloss paint together



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Flt_Simulation,

To answer your question, sometimes yes and sometimes no. I can't explain why. We used to do that with oil base and there were occasions when the semi would float, so that when you rolled it on it would dry with the high spot of the stipple having a slight shine while the valley would be flat. The only way you are going to know is if you try a small sample. Use one of those what we call a cigar roller. What paint manufacturers do you have there?

Steve
www.handpaintedbysteve.com


----------



## Flt_Simulation (Feb 14, 2009)

steve,

the main paint company is 'boysen'.

here is there website http://www.boysen.com.ph/

ron,


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Ron,

I just sent them a note, so we'll see if they answer tomorrow. I'm with you, I don't care for semi-gloss on the walls either. You may have to go to a flat finish. If you do have to use flat I can offer a few suggestions that might help. Are you in the military or do you live there permanently? Do you have any little ones? 

Steve

PS I'm surprised there isn't a Sherwin Williams or ICI store there. SW's slogan is "we cover the world". Guess that doesn't include your area.


----------



## Flt_Simulation (Feb 14, 2009)

steve ...

i am retired military and live here full time. no kids with my filipina wife.

here are a few photos of the house we had built here


----------



## bernie963 (Dec 18, 2010)

WOW!!!! nice place. what needs painting?


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous. I noticed there isn’t much of a back yard, what will it be like if they should build behind you? I’m curious, how does the workmanship measure up to what we have here? It looks exceptional. Is that tile/marble on the treads of the stairs? 

By the way, you’re right I looked up Sherwin Williams and ICI, since they are the two biggest and neither have any stores in the area. How is the new housing market there?

Steve
www.handpaintedbysteve.com


----------



## Flt_Simulation (Feb 14, 2009)

steve,

the backyard goes back farther that what you see in the photo.

there is a block security fence all around the rear of the house, so if they build behind me, it dont make any difference.

as far as the tile on the steps. it's ceramic tile ... check out this thread ...

http://www.diychatroom.com/f5/laying-tile-over-hardwood-stairs-steps-85669/#post563052

ron,


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

I see you made good use of that Mahogany the Philippines are known for. Did he use a router to trim the edges on the tile on the steps? That is definitely an outstanding feature, an eye popper for sure. Do you happen to know what type of finish they used on the doors and treads, lacquer, varnish or other? 

Steve


----------



## Flt_Simulation (Feb 14, 2009)

steve,

the tile guy didnt have a router. that edge on the tiles is just called 'tile edge' over here. its made of plastic and comes in many different colors. its just cut to fit.

dont know what type of finish was used on the doors.

ron,


here is a closeup of the gray colored plastic tile edge ... it has a thin lip that fits about 1 inch under the ceramic tile so it stays in place after instalation.


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Ya got a beautiful home Ron. Did you select the all the features like tile, staircase, doors and such?

Steve


----------



## Flt_Simulation (Feb 14, 2009)

I just roughly drew up the floor plans and an architect friend over here put the final touches to them in the correct format. he then quoted me a price and that was that. made a couple of small changes along the way, but nothing drastic. 

house was completed as promissed.

the house has 2,616 sq. feet living area

it has 3,208 sq. feet under roof (this would include living area and the area of the covered carport and covered patio)

house contruction cost was $146,500 when converted from philippines pesos.

so, it works out to be $56.00 per sq. foot based on the 2,616 sq. feet living area

or, $45.67 per sq. foot based on the 3,208 sq. feet total area under roof

ron,


btw ... i selected the tiles, colors, staircase design, etc ... doors were stuff he selected

i could have saved a bunch on the roofing, but we installed clay tile roofing which needed to be imported from spain. took 3 months to get the roof tiles here. if i had to do it over, i would have got basically the same roof tiles made in indonesia at a much better price and got them a hell of alot faster.

they also use cement tiles made here in the philippines, they look nice and are cheap, but very heavy and take alot more steel underneath them in order to support the extra weight. also the color tends to fade over time. on the roof tiles i used, the color is glazed on them, so they won't fade over time.


----------

